# Anyone see this pattern



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

would love this pattern


----------



## knittingmommy3 (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh too beautiful for words????


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

So would I beautiful!


----------



## Bonnielocean (Jan 19, 2017)

Speechlessly gorgeous!!!!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Please, where did you find the picture, give URL? It could shorten the search for others.


----------



## BusyNonni (Jun 24, 2017)

My son and daughter-in-law who have had a hard time conceiving are now expecting twins. Hooray! If one or both happen to be a girl I would also love the pattern.


----------



## Gloriagail (May 14, 2014)

emsgram said:


> would love this pattern


So would I!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Did a capture of the picture and found it on Pinterest and with some Russian details, but no pattern that I could see.
Good luck! Sorry that I can't help.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Take a look at these patterns:
https://www.facebook.com/Dis-Designs-UK-261106637313803/


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

no pattern but says you can buy in store:
http://knittingbest.com/post/Pink-Baby-Dress-Hat-and-Booties-/20732


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You might find it or something like it on this Web site:

http://www.cute-n-cuddly-designs.com/catalog.htm?category=26&page=all

More fancy stuff:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/precious-newborn-knits-2/patterns

Fancy, fancy stuff:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/ibelieveinangels/patterns

http://www.angelknits.co.uk/

Sometimes less is more. Is this not the sweetest!?

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-marys-jumpsuit

This designer, Vera is one of my favorites for baby patterns:

https://www.ravelry.com/designers/oge-knitwear-designs


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> You might find it or something like it on this Web site:
> 
> http://www.cute-n-cuddly-designs.com/catalog.htm?category=26&page=all
> 
> ...


Oh my, these links make me wish I had little ones to knit for.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

beaz said:


> no pattern but says you can buy in store:
> http://knittingbest.com/post/Pink-Baby-Dress-Hat-and-Booties-/20732


It doesn't say where to buy it or provide a link from there. I signed up on the site and then posted a question about it. It's beautiful.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

So would I.


----------



## agdknitter (Jan 13, 2018)

If you did find the pattern I would love to purchase one also. It is absolutely darling. I spent most of my knitting time on baby items and toys. Thanks Linda


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fabulous pattern, I do hope you find it.


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

i could not find where to buy it did you see it tx.


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

my daughter has lost 7. she is now 21 weeks pregnant. so we are all delighted. would love to purchase this


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm wondering if the OUTFIT is for sale in the "store" and not the pattern. Most of the Russian patterns I've seen are SO beautiful, too. Maybe that's one of them.


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

it says for sale in store. what store? i cant find it


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

runflyski said:


> Take a look at these patterns:
> https://www.facebook.com/Dis-Designs-UK-261106637313803/


From this site, click on "Photos" on the left-hand side. If you see a pattern you would like, reply with your email.


----------



## m3ggi3_moo (Aug 5, 2011)

Stunning, I’d love it too


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

runflyski said:


> Take a look at these patterns:
> https://www.facebook.com/Dis-Designs-UK-261106637313803/


I looked at them all and this particular outfit isn't in the mix. : (


----------



## JavaGirl9 (Jan 30, 2018)

How cute!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

beaz said:


> no pattern but says you can buy in store:
> http://knittingbest.com/post/Pink-Baby-Dress-Hat-and-Booties-/20732


Funny that it is called a dress... when it is clear that it has two legs.


----------



## NovSaint (Mar 7, 2015)

Soooo beautiful!! I wish I knew of a baby girl to make it for. Too much work to just give to anybody that doesn't realize the time put into it.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

runflyski said:


> Take a look at these patterns:
> https://www.facebook.com/Dis-Designs-UK-261106637313803/


I also asked this designer if it was hers and she said no, and that she didn't recognize it either.


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

i never said it was di designs. its at
http://knittingbest.com/post/Pink-Baby-Dress-Hat-and-Booties-/20732
but no place to ask questions


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

emsgram said:


> i never said it was di designs. its at
> http://knittingbest.com/post/Pink-Baby-Dress-Hat-and-Booties-/20732
> but no place to ask questions


Yes, I know you didn't. That's why I said "I also asked...", just in case she did make it. : )


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

while ive looked on the website i didnt see it. but i will look again. im told its
http://www.kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

ask and you shall receive. knitting/crochers are such great people
http://kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/catalog.htm?page=5&cond=advor


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

emsgram said:


> while ive looked on the website i didnt see it. but i will look again. im told its
> http://www.kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/


Yes, that's it! Thanks! It's on the bottom of page 4.
http://kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/category_3/4/RebornBaby-Girls.htm

No 87 KADIE-JADE KNITTING PATTERN

A knitting pattern to make a 3 piece Romper set for a Reborn Doll in size 20-22 inches or a 0-3m Baby, this set is made using double knitting yarn and comprises, Romper, Hat & Loafer Shoes. The set fastens at the back with buttons and has a pretty tassle top tap to match

Requirements
150grm of double knitting yarn
3 1/4 & 3 3/4 mm needles
Buttons
2mm Crochet hook, (edging of the Loafer Shoes)
Although the booties look a little different. The outfit is the same.

Ann


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

I wrote her a note asking about it. It's about 5.20 pounds UK?


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

That's beautiful would love to try it myself


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

im goin to find someone to make it for me in 6 or 12 months.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

emsgram said:


> im goin to find someone to make it for me in 6 or 12 months.


I'll bet the designer will be getting a bunch of sales all of a sudden haha. I'm going to get the pattern, too.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

emsgram said:


> while ive looked on the website i didnt see it. but i will look again. im told its
> http://www.kadiejadeknittingdesigns.com/


After clicking on this link, I then, clicked on "Reborn Baby Girls."
Then, on page 4, I found: No 87 KADIE-JADE KNITTING PATTERN.
The hat & booties look different from the picture posted in this thread. However, the romper looks almost the same.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

Right, that's what I had posted. I did write to her and ask about that as well. Will see if she replies. : )


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

GrannieAnnie F said:


> Right, that's what I had posted. I did write to her and ask about that as well. Will see if she replies. : )


.
Please keep us informed of what you find out. Thanks for all your research GrannieAnnie regarding this pattern.
.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

runflyski said:


> .
> Please keep us informed of what you find out. Thanks for all your research GrannieAnnie regarding this pattern.
> .


I will. I wasn't the only one who found it, though. I think 2 of us found it at the same time. : )


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

That Is beautiful have you tried Claire's baby knits or Angies Angels or some of the other baby doll sites


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

knityknot said:


> That Is beautiful have you tried Claire's baby knits or Angies Angels or some of the other baby doll sites


I went to Angie's Angels site, yes. She has some nice ones, too. Not sure about Claire's. There are lots to find on Pinterest as well.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Good luck finding it. It is gorgeous!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the links and information.


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

if you read, you'll see the site was posted. tx.


----------



## golddigger (Feb 14, 2017)

I found this pattern on Kadie Jade.com. She has so many beautiful patterns.


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

we found it 4 days ago.


----------



## Girlangie3 (8 mo ago)

emsgram said:


> would love this pattern


Where can we find the pattern it’s beautiful xxx


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Girlangie3 said:


> Where can we find the pattern it’s beautiful xxx


Link: #87 Kadiejade Pattern


----------

